# Leonid Alekseevich Polovinkin (1894 - 1949)



## TxllxT

Russian composer who went from 'modernism' to 'socialist realism'.

Polovinkin - Telescope 2 - USSR SO / Rozhdestvensky















Kelvin Grout plays Polovinkin - Septième Evènement 1925.wmv















Leonid Polovinkin, Piano Sonata no.4 (1927)















Polovinkin - 4 Pieces, Op.20 (1-2)






Leonid Polovinkin - Suite "The attractions": I. farewell Regards






Leonid Polovinkin - Berceuse No. 5, Op. 30


----------

